# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα >  Ανταλλάσετε θαλασσινό ενυδρείο με Gouldians

## nikolson

Ανταλλάσετε θαλασσινό ενυδρείο 60 λτ(είναι με έπιπλο με ζωντανή άμμο και βράχο έχει μέσα καμία δεκαριά γαρίδες και κοχύλια, skimmer , φώτα μέρας και νυκτός uv κυκλοφορητή …. ) Το μοντέλο του είναι BOYU TL 450 κάντε copy και paste το ποιο κάτω link να το δείτε .Kαλή κατάσταση τα τσάμια δεν έχουν γρατζουνιές.
Ανταλλάσετε με Gouldians

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=...:0&tx=63&ty=14

----------

